# Need Suggestions on laptop



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm looking for my first laptop. I maybe moving to US and hence may need a laptop. Highly inclined towards Mac Laptop since wanted to experience how the Mac OS is like. I'm ok spending more than a windows laptop.
Main uses will be as follows:
1. Watching Videos/Movies
2. Working on MS-Office some office related documentation on the MS-Office Suite
3. Usual net surfing.

I know many people may suggest for the above usage a windows based laptop may suffice. But I just wanted to try the Apple one just for a change. I may also need to play some CD/DVD on the laptop occasionally not sure how that will work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 23, 2016)

Buy the laptop in US.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2016)

Guys any suggestions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions?



Buddy Go with 15 inch Mac Book Pro:MacBook*Pro - Apple (IN


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2016)

mention your budget


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 26, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions?



Mention budget & I will suggest buying it from USA as Apple products & laptops are over priced in India + less choice available here


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> mention your budget



Sorry Saiyan. Budget is bare minimum I have no idea what's the price range for apple laptops.

- - - Updated - - -



RAVISHANKAR KUNNATH said:


> Hi I am Ravishankar Kunnath, please provide your email ID so that I can have a word with you regarding the laptop which you are looking for and if you are purchasing it online it would be great.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



WTF!    

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> Mention budget & I will suggest buying it from USA as Apple products & laptops are over priced in India + less choice available here



If my stay in US is not for more than a year or two will that be a problem. I remember one of my friend who came back from US to India had to invest in some annual maintenance plan for his MAC. 
I really don't want a very high end model. Just a decent model.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry Saiyan. Budget is bare minimum I have no idea what's the price range for apple laptops.



Get that Dell inspiron 15 with 960M for 800$. Then if you ever decide to take it back here, you'll get extended warranty for much less. Better than spending 1500$+ on a much underpowered macbook. And if you need portability, just get a surface pro 3/4.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get that Dell inspiron 15 with 960M for 800$. Then if you ever decide to take it back here, you'll get extended warranty for much less. Better than spending 1500$+ on a much underpowered macbook. And if you need portability, just get a surface pro 3/4.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk



Buddy somehow I feel need to give the Mac a try. Always wanted to own it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Buddy somehow I feel need to give the Mac a try. Always wanted to own it.



Borrow a friend's macbook if you want to give it a try. The cons of buying a macbook outweigh its pros (if there exist any).

Would still recommend Inspiron 15 7000 Series, Performance Multi-Media Laptop | Dell for 750$


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2016)

First you see your requirement then go for macbook. Read this article from this *link*


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 5, 2016)

Your usage are normal usage so you go with whatever laptop you want...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

yatishgaba said:


> Your usage are normal usage so you go with whatever laptop you want...



That was such a soul searching reply.
Thanks buddy

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like I will have to opt for a non-mac Laptop as of now. 
What are the best bets?
I always thought Sony Vaio is the best available in market followed by Dell, HP & Lenovo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2016)

Vaio went out of business around 2 years ago IIRC.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

Two things why I'm thinking not to go for Mac is 
1. Every year warranty that seems to be a lot
2. Compatibility that is usage of various softwares on MAC.


----------



## Akshay (Apr 5, 2016)

Having used Macbooks for a long time now, I would definitely advice you to go with Mac esp. for speed, reliability and resale value. If your budget is not too high, you can go for Macbook Air. Though expensive at first, Macs tend to last longer than other brands and command a good resale value. Only drawback is no cd/dvd drive.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

Akshay said:


> Having used Macbooks for a long time now, I would definitely advice you to go with Mac esp. for speed, reliability and resale value. If your budget is not too high, you can go for Macbook Air. Though expensive at first, Macs tend to last longer than other brands and command a good resale value. Only drawback is no cd/dvd drive.



What are some good basic models that you would advise?
Starting price?
Akshay I'm just worried about the yearly maintenance plan when I'm in India.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 5, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Two things why I'm thinking not to go for Mac is
> 1. Every year warranty that seems to be a lot
> 2. Compatibility that is usage of various softwares on MAC.



*1*.You are not obliged to get extended warranty every year. Any serious hardware defect will show up in the first year itself and standard 1 year warranty will cover it. 
*>*The one your friend bought maybe the Apple care protection(extended warranty). IIRC Apple care is not International warranty. Applecare makes sense if you are buying a very expensive MAC like that 3000$ Dustbin looking MAC.

*2*.Depends on the software you/the company you work for uses. You will with get alternatives for most. Better ask your colleagues in the USA office. For personal use like browsing, movies,music and MS Office Suite,no need to worry. But do keep in mind the hardware compability  of peripherals  such as External hard drives,printers etc

*Note*:My suggestion ,look at refurbished 13" Apple Macbook Air.It will cost you less and they provide the complete 1 year warranty that a brand new Macbook gets. Macbook Air doesn't have optical drive though.You can get an external ones.

*P.S*. Whichever laptop you decide,buy in USA. Apple,Dell,Asus(conditions apply) provide International warranty.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> *2*.Depends on the software you/the company you work for uses. You will with get alternatives for most. Better ask your colleagues in the USA office. For personal use like browsing, movies,music and MS Office Suite,no need to worry. But do keep in mind the hardware compability  of peripherals  such as External hard drives,printers etc
> 
> *P.S*. Whichever laptop you decide,buy in USA. Apple,Dell,Asus(conditions apply) provide International warranty.


This will be for personal use strictly and not for any  official work. 
May need MS-Office for sure to work on any presentations, excel, MS-Word stuff.
Also for playing videos and surfing the net. 
If I come back to India then it maybe challenge with DVD ROM Drive, installing other softwares.

- - - Updated - - -

Prices look little high hence will be checking if these guys offer any EMI thing.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 5, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> This will be for personal use strictly and not for any  official work.
> May need MS-Office for sure to work on any presentations, excel, MS-Word stuff.
> Also for playing videos and surfing the net.
> If I come back to India then it maybe challenge with DVD ROM Drive, installing other softwares.
> ...



MacBook Pro have CD/DVD Drives but they cost more than Air series. MS Office 2016 available for Mac. Where are you buying the laptop ?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Where are you buying the laptop ?



You meant the country?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 5, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> You meant the country?



Yes. I'm asking because its cheaper to buy in USA than India.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Yes. I'm asking because its cheaper to buy in USA than India.



It will be purchased in US if and when I travel to US.
Would not be purchased in India for sure.
If my travel doesn't happen will stick to Desktop.


----------



## Akshay (Apr 18, 2016)

Buy in the US along with protection plan. They will give warranty for the same in India as well - atleast that's what my friend had suggested though I didn't buy the protection plan.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2016)

Akshay said:


> Buy in the US along with protection plan. They will give warranty for the same in India as well - atleast that's what my friend had suggested though I didn't buy the protection plan.



But you still didn't suggest the basic models that I should go for


----------



## Akshay (Apr 19, 2016)

Go with Macbook Pro / Macbook with 256GB space. If low space is not a constraint, you can go with 128 GB models as well. Best option would be to go to an apple store and try all the available options for keyboard, weight, display, etc.


----------



## ajayritik (May 27, 2016)

Decided against Mac. 
Will go for Windows based Laptop.
Suggestions please?


----------



## lakeshl (Jun 10, 2016)

For your usage purpose dell laptop is enough for your needs. Don't spend so much money for your normal usage.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2016)

Guys finally the time has come for me to act. Need to buy a laptop ASAP. Was managing with office laptop.
Kindly suggest some models. Budget is around $ 500.
I would increase the budget if it really is worth it.
Kindly help me choose the following details
Processor
RAM
HDD Size
Do I need SSD? 
Blu Ray or DVD Drive?
USB ports
Any other things like HDMI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2016)

Amazon.com: Acer Aspire F 15, 15.6 Full HD, Intel Core i5, NVIDIA 940MX, 8GB DDR4, 1TB HDD, Windows 10 Home, F5-573G-56CG: Computers &amp; Accessorie

If you need backlit keyboard and ssd:
Amazon.com: Acer Aspire E 15, 15.6 Full HD, Intel Core i5, NVIDIA 940MX, 8GB DDR4, 256GB SSD, Windows 10, E5-575G-53VG: Computers &amp; Accessorie


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

